

Ask YC: Any entrepreneurial events in Boston around Thanksgiving week? - andr

Long story story: I moved back to Bulgaria after our startup (thefeelgood.com) didn't pan out, but I'll be visiting some friends in Boston next week and I'd love to join a startup event if anything's going on.
======
asmithmd1
Not exactly entrepreneurial but visiting the MIT museum is always
inspirational and Arthur Ganson will be hosting Friday After Thanksgiving:
Chain Reaction <http://web.mit.edu/museum/programs/fat.html> at the MIT
museum. Wish I were going to be able to make it

------
marram
Hacking in Boston is usually up to date with software related
entrepreneurial/hacking events:
<http://www.thesponty.com/profile/251336/Hacking_in_Boston/>

------
ajayskapoor
Check out Greenhornconnect.com (still in beta), but they do a good job listing
out all the events in the Boston area.

I am a part of the Boston entrepreneurial, so feel free to get in touch.

~~~
Evanish
We'll be rolling out more features, including a calendar over the next few
weeks (calendar is next week). Stay tuned.

We have a webshow we do to chronicle events, which is what I think Ajay is
referencing. While we were in transition to launching our beta from our alpha,
we've been hosting the show on my personal blog:
[http://jasonevanish.com/2009/11/15/greenhorntv-
episode-2-glo...](http://jasonevanish.com/2009/11/15/greenhorntv-
episode-2-global-entrepreneurship-week/) and on DartBoston's site:
[http://dartboston.com/greenhorntv-episode-2-global-
entrepren...](http://dartboston.com/greenhorntv-episode-2-global-
entrepreneurship-week/)

I think you'll find when our calendar is up that is easier to use than Gary's
guide if you're looking for entrepreneurial events.

-Jason Evanish CEO/Co Founder Greenhorn Connect

~~~
Evanish
Calendar now available at Greenhorn Connect:
<http://greenhornconnect.com/events/calendar>

------
hotshothenry
Here you go, this should help, <http://venturefizz.com/events>

------
davidnunez
dorkbot-boston art+tech+design+entrepreneurial calendar:
<http://www.dorkbotboston.com/upcoming-events> #shamelessselfpromotion

~~~
replicatorblog
David's calendar is one of the best. Pair it with the Betahouse (local
coworking space) Recommends calendar and you will be all set.
(<http://bit.ly/5jp2Rg>)

